# Reed switches and relays



## JoeinRI (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all,
Fairly new here and justg put together an Oscale (o27 track) old style layout. It's on a 4X8 sheet of plywood....with one corner trimmed off to fit the particular room. I have 2 ovals running - one at a higher level than the inside one. I'm running older trains and trackside accessories (purchased over the past 6 months or so from local flea markets/antique shops)
It's running fairly well so far,but I'd like to automate a little. Just purchased 2 reed switches (the local hobby shop had only 3 in stock! Everything being DCC nowadays) and I purchased one relay from Radio Shack. 
Problem is - I'd like to automate a crossing signal (flashing red lights) to come on and flash when train hits certain block....and go off when train hits another block. Not sure of how to go about it....I know I have to isolate an outside rail.I'm assuming I would have to isolate from sections outside of block, but shouldn't I isolate from the "ties" tying it to the other outside rail as well? 
Also, how would I go about getting the crossing signal to flash?

Any helpful hints greatly appreciated!
Joe


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is a clip on for the 154 signal that makes it flash or you build a trackl piece like i did here.

A good study on block systems is here​.

These links are found in O scale information.

This is all old O school information. Electronic FLashers get more complicated if you build or buy and require different power sources.


----------

